# [semi-solved] nvidia-drivers can't determine kernel version

## ticho

I know there have already been several threads with similar issue, but I haven't found solution that would work for me in any of them.

Basically, I can't get to emerge any recent nvidia-drivers ebuild. I suspect toolchain/environment misconfiguration, as nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 used to emerge correctly against the kernel I'm using (2.6.31-gentoo-r6), until one day it stopped. Now I can't get any 190.x or newer version to emerge on 2.6.31-gentoo-r6, or 2.6.33-gentoo.

By looking at list of emerged packages between last succesful install of 190.42-r3 and first failed one, I haven't found any obvious, or less obvious culprits. I have a crosscompile gcc profile installed (but not active), mipsel-unknown-linux-uclibc-4.3.4, in case that's relevant.

Can anyone please spare some time and try to point me the right way in order to solve this? TIA.

```

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  acpi elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j8 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4123:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3065:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-195.36.15:20100425-124422.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0'

```

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 Apr 2010 09:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.5-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/gentoo/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.sk/pub ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo/gentoo http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo"

LANG="sk_SK.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en sk"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/gentoo/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/gentoo/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/gentoo/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread faad fbcondecor ffmpeg fifo flac gdbm gif gmp gnutls gpm gtk2 icecast iconv imap imlib jpeg libnotify lm_sensors logrotate mbox mmx modules moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznoxft mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly ntp nvidia obex ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp openssl oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection rtc samba sample sdl session sieve smp spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xinerama xml2 xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en sk" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## d2_racing

There is something wrong :

```

default/linux/x86/10.0

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

```

You are trying to run a 64 bits cflags on a 32 bits installation.

----------

## ticho

I don't think that's the issue here, I've been using this setting for over two years now.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you run this on your box :

```

$ gcc -### -march=native -E /usr/include/stdlib.h 2>&1 | grep "/usr/libexec/gcc/.*cc1"

```

----------

## ticho

Seems fine:

```

$ gcc -### -march=native -E /usr/include/stdlib.h 2>&1 | grep "/usr/libexec/gcc/.*cc1" 

 "/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1" "-E" "-quiet" "/usr/include/stdlib.h" "-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2" "-march=core2" "-mcx16" "-msahf" "--param" "l1-cache-size=32" "--param" "l1-cache-line-size=64" "-mtune=core2"

$ echo $?

0

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, didn't know that core2 was compatible with 32 bits, I tought that prescott was 32 bits and nocona/core2 was 64 bits.

My bad.

----------

## d2_racing

With kernel 2.6.33, is this working and do you update your sym link when you try kernel 2.6.33 ?

Can you retry with kernel 2.6.33 plz and post this just before you run emerge -av nvidia :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ticho,

At kernel 2.6.33 the files used by the nvidia driver to identify the kernel were moved/renamed, so the nvidia driver became broken against 2.6.33 and later.  nVidia fixed that in the 195. series drivers.

There is a patch for some earlier drivers.

All external kernel modules follow the /usr/src/linux symlink to determine the kernel you want them to build against. This must point to a properly configured kernel tree.

----------

## MarcusXP

You need to unmask nvidia-drivers to use 195 version.

190 has a problem with newer kernel versions.

I had same issue as you.. and this fixed it.

----------

## ticho

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> You need to unmask nvidia-drivers to use 195 version.
> 
> 190 has a problem with newer kernel versions.
> 
> I had same issue as you.. and this fixed it.

 

As you can see from my very first post, I am getting the same error with both 190. and 195. drivers.

I tried both 190. and 195. with both 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 and 2.6.33-gentoo, no difference.

----------

## ticho

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> With kernel 2.6.33, is this working and do you update your sym link when you try kernel 2.6.33 ?
> 
> Can you retry with kernel 2.6.33 plz and post this just before you run emerge -av nvidia :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, it doesn't work with either kernel.

```

penny ~ # ls -la /usr/src

total 16

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Apr 25 22:10 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Nov 22 12:59 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Jun 11  2008 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 Apr 25 22:08 linux -> linux-2.6.33-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Apr 25 22:04 linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Apr  4 02:08 linux-2.6.33-gentoo

penny ~ # emerge -v nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 [190.42-r3] USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  acpi elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.33-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j8 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4123:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3065:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-195.36.15:20100425-201149.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-195.36.15:20100425-201149.log'

```

----------

## ticho

One thing I forgot to mention in my original post (sorry about that) was that manually running the same command in the correct directory within PORTAGE_TMPDIR works fine:

```

penny nv # pwd

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv

penny nv # make -j8 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/Makefile \

   modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/modules.order

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nvacpi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvacpi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld    -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.o 

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers  -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -S -w  -s

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nvidia.mod.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia.mod)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -DMODULE -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld -r  -T /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/scripts/module-common.lds --build-id -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

```

----------

## ticho

OK, after some tinkering and unclean hackery of nvidia's conftest.sh, I found out that the emerge was failing because it was running as user portage:portage, while my /lib/modules/<kernelversion> is of course root:root and not readable by world. After removing "userpriv" from FEATURES in make.conf, the package emerges just fine.

Is this something that should be reported? I tried deleting /lib/modules/<kernelversion> and reinstalling the kernel modules (make modules_install) to check that permissions are as they should be, but they're still 0750.

I also tried adding "usersandbox" to FEATURES, with no visible change.

For now, I guess I will be updating nvidia-drivers package with `FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge nvidia-drivers`.

----------

